# Satellite dishes



## NCF (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for a Portuguese 2.4m Dish, either 2nd hand or new. If anyone knows where I can buy one from at a good price let me know!

Also i have seen a 2.4mtr Prime Focus Dish for sale but everyone I speak tells me the only way to go is Portuguese when purchasing a dish.

Your comments would be most welcome!

Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

NCF said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a Portuguese 2.4m Dish, either 2nd hand or new. If anyone knows where I can buy one from at a good price let me know!
> 
> ...


a portuguese 2.4 prime focus (made by famaval) is considered to be the best for reception, durability and price for the CB. it is high grade aluminium and is pressed into shape and has protective paint.
you can tell that it is a famaval 2.4m dish, as the outer rim of the dish has 24 holes, to enable extention petals to be added, making the dish 3.1 for the cost (over 350euros) for these petals they do not make much difference - one client said it increase reception of bbc2 by about 30 minutes!

there is a turkish 2.4m dish which is cheaper, but is spun steel. sometimes you can also get dishes that are actually two halves that have been welded together. they are regarded as a poor, cheaper version as the famaval, and do not (in my experience) perform as well as the famaval.

you can also get a fortecstar petal dish - very cheap price, but this is reflected in the poor quality build. some installers (including me) will try to avaoid these like the palgue. one installer has said that a 2.4m petal dish performs as good as a 1.4m dish!!!

you do not have a location on your profile, so i cannot see if you are in my area, or in deed if you actually need a 2,4 in your area. not many people have them 2nd hand. and many installers will only supply them with installation.


----------

